
JavaScript Port of TLSH (Trend Micro Locality Sensitive Hash) - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/idealista/tlsh-js
======
bestes
Sounds a lot like ssdeep. [https://ssdeep-
project.github.io/ssdeep/index.html](https://ssdeep-
project.github.io/ssdeep/index.html)

------
michaelbuckbee
TL;DR - It's a library that lets you figure out the similarity of two blocks
of text.

Looks like it might be useful in things like plagiarism detection, etc.

~~~
ttul
It was developed for spam filtering. It’s really good - probably the best open
source option for this type of problem.

~~~
genezeta
This particular port was created for user fingerprinting.

------
dortegau
There is a Java version available here:

[https://github.com/idealista/tlsh](https://github.com/idealista/tlsh)

------
textmode
[https://www.samba.org/ftp/unpacked/junkcode/spamsum/README](https://www.samba.org/ftp/unpacked/junkcode/spamsum/README)

